# The hungry Bobcat



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone seen this done before? Believe or not bobcats will do this more than we think they do. Does anyone want to guess the story behind it?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have saw some pictures of one with the same death hold on a buck, I believe it was from the midwest, I know it was a shotgun only area from the other pictures it came with. A hunter shot both the deer and cat, there were pictures of the killsite and then of the animals loaded on a trailer. It did not appear to be altered. I think I still have them at home but I won't be back there for several weeks, if I remember I will try to find them and post them up for you guys.

I also killed a bobcat in Ok that was stalking a calf in our pasture a couple of years.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the doe was runnin around with a big ole mean bobcat latched onto its throat! And when the hunter happened upon this crazy act, he decided to put the doe out of her misery and shot her in the heart....
well the impact of the bullet was so great that it pressurized the arteries in the deers body with 23,556,000 psi of screaming blood cells. It all escaped through the jugular that the bobcat had just punctured, shooting a high pressure stream of blood down the bobcats throat through his body and blowing out his ass!!!!!

how did I do?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow chet. I'm very impressed! I think you splained it.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Some one shot a bobcat with a deer attached to it. 2 for 1 . SCORE !

:?: If you shoot a deer or elk that is locked up ( horns ) with another do you get to keep both :?:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm guessing by the amount of blood under the deer that it was shot prior to the bocat being latched on (looks like a good heart shot). When they tracked her there he was and so they took him out as well. The sudden death of the cat caused its jaw to clamp and lock in place. Thats my theory.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Truemule is the smart one


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Truemule is the smart one


Yes, I am a genious.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the rest of the story.....

http://muledeerfanatic.com/2008/03/18/b ... acks-deer/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

truemule said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Truemule is the smart one
> ...


.......who can't spell. :shock: :wink: I'm joking people!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


Sometimes my fngiers mvoe fsater than my brian. *()* :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm fairly sure chet nailed it! :mrgreen: 

That or it has something to do with aliens...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess you missed it ZIMMY but there was a story posted on it. LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I guess you missed it ZIMMY but there was a story posted on it. LOL :lol: :lol:


Ya but I checked snoops...chet actually had the correct story. :x

:mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

well Snoops is a gay website!


----------

